# Canada trip review- Brennan Harbour



## 10fish

Stayed at Brennan Harbour Resort Aug 6th - Aug 13th. If looking for a really good place to go to that is a drive to camp this place is certianly worth checking out. 
Camp/ Resort - Outstanding 
Staff / Hosts - Even better than Outstanding
Boats- Tip top
Fishing- Unreal for Pike, Smallies, Walleye and Perch.
Travel - Easy 11 Hrs from C-Bus
Value for the money- don't see how it can be beat

We went there just for the smallies and pike. There are islands, weedbeds, rock shoals , dropp-offs everywhere. We were amazed that a place just off of Lake Huron had such low fishing pressure. You could get on a walleye drift with a boat or 2 or you could pop just around an island ( there are many) to fish in seclusion. We had 3 major cold fronts push through while we were there and couldn't fish 2.5 of the days and the post front fish were still eager to play nice.
Also got totally soaked one day and so did the camera, I am going to let it dry for a few weeks and see if I can pull pics. 
Our Pike ranged from 20 in to 29 in and were pretty easy to find. Had many many larger pike follow and not strike so we know they are there. 
The smallie action was really hot when the fish moved in to feed on crayfish.

We did not fish for walleye but others at camp were and were bringing in their limits daily.

Great value and the most "wife/family" friendly camp we have visited yet.

James ( the owner) will again have a booth at the columbus boat and vacation show in Feb at the fairgrounds- stop by and see him. I am for sure going back, this place was SWEET!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

that had to be an awesome time! those are some piggys
!


----------



## 10fish

yes it was, caught them on orange buzz baits. Smallies on top water is as good as it gets for us. BTW these as well as all others were released after their photo opp. 
Really nice place to fish.


----------



## falconman

Sounds like a great trip and a great place! Ive already got a message out to the lodge for some information. 
Hope your camera survives the soaking I would really like to see more of your pics!


----------



## ohiojmj

put camera in bag of dry white rice to pull out moistyure after removing battery and memory card, then hope for best. this trick saved an mp3 player of mine after a canoe spill in Adirondacks last fall.


----------



## 10fish

Not really worried about the camera, its the SD card. Have had it in a baggie with silicon moisture reduction bags all week. Still get a data error /file corrupted message when I pop it into another camera. So we will see I guess. Next trick is to try rice............ 

We had to bring the 2 fish back pictured in the livewell just to get a pic of them.
Next year you can bet I will have one of those new waterproof SD cards, oh well lesson learned.


----------



## WillyB2

Nice smallies 10fish!! Wife and I had a great trip to Canada this year and tore the smallies up on heddon torpedo's. What a blast !! They are my favorite hands down.


----------



## gordy28

Hey there
We are booked for sept at Brennan Harbour and your review is very helpful
Just wondering why you didn't fish for 2.5 days?
Very excited about our trip but a general theme I have picked up on is that the channel can get very rough - just wondering if you were weathered in
Any other tips and tricks appreciated as well
Thanks
Gordy


----------



## 10fish

gordy28 said:


> Hey there
> We are booked for sept at Brennan Harbour and your review is very helpful
> Just wondering why you didn't fish for 2.5 days?
> Very excited about our trip but a general theme I have picked up on is that the channel can get very rough - just wondering if you were weathered in
> Any other tips and tricks appreciated as well
> Thanks
> Gordy


Check You Private Messages-- KC


----------



## bassfisher1

How about a link? I wanna go too!


----------



## fshnjon

I too have booked a trip for that area ,Vances Resort ,a little closer to the river ,1st week in sept .


----------



## 10fish

bassfisher1 said:


> How about a link? I wanna go too!



www.google.com

come on your kidding right?


----------



## WPM

Looked up Vance's. Place looks great (and very reasonable!) Have you been there before? Appreciate any more info you might have. PM me if you want.

WPM


----------



## 10fish

WPM said:


> Looked up Vance's. Place looks great (and very reasonable!) Have you been there before? Appreciate any more info you might have. PM me if you want.
> 
> WPM


Didn't go to Vances but did go to Brennan Harbour, Vances is west of Brennan where the river is shallow. We did most of our fishing east and south of Brennan, I would expect if you choose Vances you would running abit further than you would if heading from Brennan. Either way have quite a few good spots to share on that body of water if you want. Just send me a PM and we can connect.


----------



## 10fish

oopps??? reverse all of that Vances is east , we fished west and south sorry bout that


----------



## WPM

Sorry. My question about Vance's was for fshnjon.

WPM


----------



## fshnjon

I havent been there before but I did some research on a ontario fishing forum and everyone said they are great hosts and good fishing too ,Im not sure about that time of year, 1st week of sept .I would imagine having to look for a little deeper water for bass and walleye but the pike should still be in the weeds.


----------

